# Eplan: Wo ist meine Projektvorlage ?



## Pockebrd (25 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab mir die Eplan Education installiert und wollte mit dem Assistent ein neues Projekt beginnen.
Dazu muß ich unteranderem ein Ordner für die Projektvorlage auswählen in dem die Datei iec_tp1001.ept sein soll. Ich kann die Datei auf meinem PC nirgens finden.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen ?


Gruß Markus


----------



## IBFS (25 März 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Ich kann die Datei auf meinem PC nirgens finden.



Welches Betriebssystem hast du?

Ab VISTA gibt es unter  <<USER>>  möglicherweise nochmal einen Projektpfad, der in deiner Speichermaske eingeblendet wird.
Wenn man das nicht kennt, sucht man sich unter "C:/Programme" tot.

Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (25 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich hab XP.
Hatte auch schon mit der Suchfunktion nach der Datei gesucht, kam auch nichts dabei raus.


----------



## IBFS (26 März 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich hab XP.
> Hatte auch schon mit der Suchfunktion nach der Datei gesucht, kam auch nichts dabei raus.



Dann versuche nochmal genauso wie zuletzt eine Datei zu speichern und schaue dir den kompletten Pfad an.
Dieser dürfte sich nach deiner letzten Speicheraktion eigentlich nicht geändert haben.

Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2011)

Hallo,
ich kann doch ohne die Vorlage gar nichts öffnen, somit kann ich auch nichts abspeichern.


Gruß Markus


----------



## IBFS (26 März 2011)

Die Datei heißt:   IEC_tpl001.ept   also   "l" statt "1"   und ist bei mir in 

C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\Vorlagen\EPLAN\

zu finden 

Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2011)

Den Ordner hab ich nicht.

Wie erwähnt hab ich ja die Studentenversion Education.

Bei mir gibt es:
C: / Programme / Eplan / Education /2.5 / .......

C: / Programme / Eplan / Common / de-DE

Vorlagen gib es nicht.
Vorlagen anlegen geht nicht, ist nicht "fett" hinterlegt.
Projekt öffnen geht ohne Vorlage nicht.
Ich kann nichts machen :-(

Hat mit vielleicht jemand ein kleines Projekt das ich zum testen öffnen kann ?

Markus


----------



## IBFS (26 März 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Hat mit vielleicht jemand ein kleines Projekt das ich zum testen öffnen kann ?



Ich hoffe das deine Software P8-ähnlich ist, ansonsten
schicke mir mal ne PN mit einer vernünftigen MAIL-Adresse 

Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2011)

Hallo,
sollte eigentlich P8 ähnlich sein.
Hast du was für mich ?


----------



## IBFS (26 März 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Hallo,
> sollte eigentlich P8 ähnlich sein.
> Hast du was für mich ?



mindestens die gesuchte Datei - also EMAIL-ADI her, sonst wirds nix.

Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2011)

Hab ich dir per Nachricht geschickt, nix ngekommen ?


----------



## Pockebrd (26 März 2011)

Danke für die Datei.
Ich kann sie einfügen, aber ein Projekt läst sich damit nicht erstellen. Schade. Der Assisten weigert sich es fertig zu stellen, ohne Meldung.
Vieleicht sollte ich mal ein erstelltes Projekt versuchen zu öffnen.
Hab aber keins. Hat jemand ein Testprogramm ?
Wollte mir Eplan event mal zulegen, aber wenn das so schon anfängt.​


----------



## bgischel (27 März 2011)

@Pockebrd
Da scheint etwas bei der Installation resp. den folgenden Schritten schief gegangen zu sein. Ähnliches wurde u.a. hier schon einmal geschrieben.

Eplan kopiert nach dem ersten Start alle benötigten Daten in das angegebene Kundenverzeichnis. Geht da etwas schief, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, treten solche Effekte auf wie Du sie erlebst (keine Stammdaten vorhanden).

Ich würde die Edu-Installation einmal entfernen (lassen) und noch einmal neu installieren.


----------



## Pockebrd (27 März 2011)

Guten Morgen,
hab die Software deinstalliert und wieder installiert. An meinem Problem hat sich nichts geändert.
Allerdings hat er beim ersten Start auch nichts kopiert.

Markus


----------



## Simatiker (27 März 2011)

Guten Morgen,
unser Student hat das gleiche Problem. Es ist ihm nicht gelungen mit der Education V2 ein neues Project zu erstellen. Das war mit V1.9 ohne Probleme möglich, auch sein Project aus V1.9 wurde anstandslos konvertiert. Als work around hat er einfach eine Kopie von einem vorhandenen Project erstellt und diese Kopie dann angepasst.


Pockebrd schrieb:


> Vieleicht sollte ich mal ein erstelltes Projekt versuchen zu öffnen.
> Hab aber keins. Hat jemand ein Testprogramm ?


Ist kein Demo project vorhanden?
Das muss wohl ein generelles Problem sein, leider ist es sehr schwierig (bis ausgeschlossen) Unterstützung von Eplan für die Education Version zu erhalten.


----------



## Pockebrd (27 März 2011)

Hallo,
nein eine Demo ist auch nicht vorhanden.
Wäre schön wenn mir jemand ein Projekt zum öffnen zur Verfügung stellen könnte. Muß ja nicht welt bewegendes sein.


----------



## Simatiker (27 März 2011)

Hallo,
hab keins da.
Mach doch mal nen Screenshot von deinem ElectricP8 (o. Education) Ordner.
sollte (wenn du bei der installation nichts anderes eingegeben hast) unter:

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\...
```
zu finden sein.
Normaler weise wird bei der Installation in den Stammdaten zumindest jeweils der Ordner "EPLAN" angelegt.


----------



## Pockebrd (27 März 2011)

So sehn die Ordner bei mir aus


----------



## Simatiker (27 März 2011)

Das ist der Installationsordner. Die Stammdaten solltest du unter

```
C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\...
```
finden. Da müssten dann mehrere Ordner wie Artikel, Projecte, Formulare ect. vorhanden sein. In jedem dieser Ordner sind dann wiederum Unterordner mit dem Kundennamen. "EPLAN" wird standardmäßig erstellt und eine Kopie der jeweiligen EPLAN ordner mit dem Firmennamen den du bei der Installation angibst. Hoffe das trifft auch auf die Education zu!
Ich habe heute gerade keinen Rechner mit EPLAN zur Hand, sonst würd ich nen Screenshot machen.


----------



## IBFS (27 März 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> So sehn die Ordner bei mir aus




common habe ich auch:

C:\Programme\EPLAN\Common\


2.0.5  ist beim mir auch der Pfad unter



C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\2.0.5\BIN\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\2.0.5\CFG\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\2.0.5\P_ID\

also entspricht <<Education>>   im Pfad  <<Electric P8>> ist also eine P8 V2.0  Variante:


und jetzt müsste kommen:

C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\Artikel\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\Bilder\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\Dokumente\
...
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\Projekte\
...
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Electric P8\Vorlagen\
...
also bei dir:

C:\Programme\EPLAN\Education\Artikel\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Education\Bilder\
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Education\Dokumente\
...
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Education\Projekte\
...
C:\Programme\EPLAN\Education\Vorlagen\

irgendwie läuft deine Installation nicht durch, den ich kann mir nicht
vorstellen, dass man für eine Education-Version die Struktur in Teilen
belässt und den Rest total anders hat.


Frank


----------



## Pockebrd (27 März 2011)

Frank, so denk ich eigentlich auch, aber ....

Der Ordner Anwendungsdateien exestiert bei mir nicht.

Bei der Installaton traten auch keine Probleme auf.

Suchfunktion nach der "Vorlagendatei" war auch erfolglos


----------



## Simatiker (27 März 2011)

Anwendungsdaten = Application Data

obwohl, bei mir ist das ein versteckter ordner, also unter Extras -> Ordneroption -> Ansicht -> Versteckte Dateien und Ordner - alle anzeigen wählen


----------



## Simatiker (27 März 2011)

Pockebrd schrieb:


> Suchfunktion nach der "Vorlagendatei" war auch erfolglos


Wird auch bei einer intakten Installation erfolglos bleiben. Such doch mal nach Electric P8 (Education), Formulare, Projekte, Schemata, Normblätter oder Artikel.
Sonst mal in EPLAN nachschauen welche Verzeichnisse eingestellt sind. Optionen->Einstellungen->Benutzer->Verwaltung->Verzeichnisse
Dann einfach mal auf den "..." Button drücken und schon öffnet sich ein Auswahlfenster, wo der momentan eingestellte Pfad der entsprechenden Stammdaten angezeigt wird.


----------



## Pockebrd (27 März 2011)

Simatiker schrieb:


> Anwendungsdaten = Application Data
> 
> obwohl, bei mir ist das ein versteckter ordner, also unter Extras -> Ordneroption -> Ansicht -> Versteckte Dateien und Ordner - alle anzeigen wählen


 
Hallo, das war die erfolgreiche hilfe. Die Ordner waren versteckt. Als ich sie anzeiges lies, waren sie auch von der Eplan Software sichtbar.
Danke an euch für die Hilfestellung.

So, nun muß ich mich wohl durchs Hanbuch lesen damit ich Symbole finde,mal ne Strippe und was zum schalten zeichnen kann.

Gruß Markus


----------



## SPSstudent (28 März 2011)

Edit: Sorry, hab die letzten 2 Seiten nicht gelesen.

Also wenn die Datei fehlt, dann ist irgendwas bei der Installation schief gelaufen!
Installiere doch einfach nochmal neu (bzw. wähle über die Systemsteuerung->Software "Reparieren" statt Deinstallieren aus; weiß nicht, ob es das bei XP auch schon gab).

Ich habe Vista und hatte Fehlermeldungen, obwohl die Dateien am richtigen Speicherort waren.
Lösung:
Neuinstallieren und alle Pfade auf C:\Eplan\... legen (also nichts in den Program Files oder Users Ordnern!). Nach der Installation zusätzlich noch in den Optionen die Pfade anpassen (lag bei mir ggf. auch nur daran, dass es irgendwie von der alten Installation noch gespeichert war).

Falls irgendwelche Dateien fehlen, kannst du mir eine PN mit deiner Email schreiben. Ich habe auch die Education 2.0.5 (die übrigens wie P8 ist).


----------



## Pockebrd (28 März 2011)

Hallo,
also das mit dem Ordner hat sich ja nun geklärt. Bin mit dem Handbuch etwas weiter gegangen und hatte dann gestern auch noch ein Projekt mit ein Paar Seiten angelegt. 
Dann kam wieder ein Stop, ich hab keine Symbole. Sobald ich etwas machen will, in dem Symbole gefordert sind kommt ne Fehlermeldung.
Der Ordner Eplan.....Symbole ist ja vorhanden. Ich denk das er nicht den richtigen zugriff hat oder findet, und es an einer Einstellung liegt.
Wenn das so ist, wo kann ich denn Eplan sagen wo er die Symbole findet ?

Bin grad nicht vor dem PC um zu schauen was für Meldungen er mir bring. Dazu kann ich morgen mehr sagen.

Gruß Markus


----------



## wentom (20 April 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin im selben Thema unterwegs und schaffe nicht einmal den
ersten Punkt. Selbst wenn ich benutzerbezogen installiere und die
Ansichten in den Ordneroptionen für verdeckte Dateinen freischalte 
bekomme ich die Vorlagen nicht installiert. Mein OS WinXP SP3, sollte
eigentlich gehen. 

Gibt's so was wie den "goldenen" Weg der klappt ?
Bin um jeden Tipp dankbar.

Danke Wentom


----------



## pionierrower (22 August 2012)

HI,

ich habe seit heute auch die Education Version 2.1. Irgendwie seteige ich ebenfalls nicht ganz durch! Ich habe die versteckten ordner jetzt anzeigen lassen aber ein Ordner mit der Bezeichnung Vorlagen taucht bei mir nciht auf! Ich nutze Win7 64 Pro .


----------



## WinniePooh (22 August 2012)

Hast du dir die Eplan version von Eplan genommen oder von einem drittanbieter der sowas ähnliches vertreibt??

Wenn es von eplan selber ist, dann muss in der education die vorlage vorhanden sein oder du hast diese falsch installiert.

Mein Tipp wenn das nicht klappt mit der Einbindung von IBFS nicht funktionieren, dann installiere dir diesmal das komplette paket von eplan neu. p.s. die schulversion musst du auch von eplan lizenzieren lassen.


----------



## pionierrower (22 August 2012)

also ich habe die ganz normaler Version von der Eplan Seite. Registriert habe ich mir auch bei Eplan und habe von denen einen Freischaltcode bekommen. Funktioniert auch alles Prima. Installiert habe ich dann ganz normal. Adminrechte habe ich! Das Program startet auch ganz normal! Wenn ich jetzt ein neues Projekt erstellen möchte, dann ist das Feld "Vorlage" leider leer. iDas Feld Speicherort heißt bei mir standartmäßig "$(EPLAN_DATA)\Projekte\Company Name". Wo kann ich die Vorlagen finden? Bei der Installation kann man doch eigentlich (?) nichts falsch machen oder???


----------



## WinniePooh (23 August 2012)

wie es aussieht schon   ne scherz

erkundige dich am besten bei eplan selber nach.
Schülern helfen die gerne... 
kann dir auch nicht wirklich helfen außer wie dir vorherigen kollegen gesagt haben suche dir einen bei dem das funktioniert (schulkollege) und nimm dir einfach seine vorlagen für Symbole, Ordner etc. Was auch immer.
Aber vergiss nicht diese im Eplan anzugeben (Pfadbezeichnung)


----------



## benda89 (14 März 2013)

Leute es ist ganz einfach, habe aber ewig gebraucht bis ich da drauf gekommen bin... einfach auf dieses Verzeichnis gehen: 

C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\All Users\Anwendungsdaten\EPLAN\O_Data\Trial Education Data\2.2.5\Templates\EPLAN


----------



## Samber (22 Juli 2017)

*Eplan p8 2.4 version project templete missing*

Hello frank,

i am new to eplan p8 version and i dint able to find the project template after recently installing the eplan p8 version.

can you please help me

saurabh


----------

